# Ectopic pregnancy after IVF treatment



## Mandyx (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi
I havent been on for alot of months but i thought i should share my story encase it helps anyone.

This time last year I had an ectopic pregnancy naturally and had to have my right tube removed. I had been married for 8 years and never used contraception ( if it happened it happened). When we got pregnant (even though it didnt work out) it then give us the kick we needed to seek help! We were advised IVF was the best chance, we went private to origin!

In april/may we had SET and It resulted in a BFN. We had FET in August , we had 2 little embies transferred and 2 weeks later we had a BFP and we were on cloud nine!  Three days later I started to bleed. We foned everyone for help and the following  advice was given -      
Origin - Continue doing pregnancy tests, when I requested a blood test due to history of ectopic I was told there was no need.
Ulster Hospital (EPPC) - They couldnt advise me until they received a referal from my doctor.
Doctor - Stay in bed no need for anything else.

I bleed for a week and in the end pestered my doctors until they made me an appointment at EPPC in the Ulster. The nurse said she would scan me but it was a waste of time as it was too early , I told her all I wanted was a blood test to rule out ectopic as my tube rupture the previous year ( she told me that no couple could be that unlucky and that pregnancy wasnt an illness so go back to work) after alot of convincing she did a blood test and told me to come back in 48 hours( that was Thursday). We went back on Saturday at 4pm for the follow up blood test,  at 6pm we were called to return to the hospital immediately as HCG levels were rising but not doubling indicating ectopic. When we went back up I was scanned by consultant and he decided it was an early miscarriage and to go home but if the was any change in blood flow or pain to go back up.

Sunday
Woke up in alot of pain and it persisted for about 3hrs and we went back to hospital (my husband made me as normally wild horses couldnt make me go there!!). When they scanned me I passed what they thought was a sac. I was admitted due to the pain I was in. 


Monday
They took more blood for HCG and told me I was to be released. Extreme pain hit about an hour later,  blood test showed HCG levels were falling so they confirmed early miscarriage but pain continued, 4 hours after pain started I was taken to surgery reluctantly (senior consultant was still saying nothing was wrong!!!!!). They discovered an embryo in the left tube and the tube had to be removed.

I don’t know what to say, my chances on ever having a natural pregnancy are gone but on a positive if I go through IVF again I cant have another  ectopic pregnancy.

I cant fault origin during treatment ( I would recommend them to anyone) but there after care is rubbish!!
I am sorry about the long post but I haven’t discussed this with anyone and havent even cried since I have had surgery even when I am writing this its as if I am telling a story about someone else!!! ( so I am hoping this helps me).

Love to everyone
Amanda


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Amanda,
I was gutted to read your story.  It must have been so hard on you.  I have had similar difficulties with both Ulster and Origin.  I had a lap at the Ulster hosp, and I was sent home before I could even pee!  I ended up in A+E that night.  I was admitted for a couple of days and then discharged.  The probs continued (I was in agony), and my GP was on the phone begging them to see me urgently as op, and they refused.  I ended up being off work sick for months.  Other stuff happened as well, but I dont think there's room to even begin to go into it here!  I have sworn that I would rather bleed to death on the street than ever set foot in the U Hospital again.
Origin tx was great for me, but when things went wrong recently, I was left with the possibility of a multiple preg, and the doc just shrugged and sent me home, telling me to cross my fingers.  Again, it was my GP who got me sorted, prescribing me something to lessen the chances of preg. Definitely I found their aftercare terrible when things dont go to plan.
But on the upside, my GP couldn't have been better - very supportive both times.
I wish you all the best for future treatment, and hope you get the BFP you deserve   
xoxo

modified: Just had some great follow-up care from Origin since my last post here, so perhaps they aren't so bad.  Possibly a bit hit or miss?


----------

